# Help my son win a charter trip



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The dork who's wrist deep in the fishes gills is winning. That can't be allowed to happen.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Hello Microskiffers! I entered one of the pictures I took of my son on our trip to Louisiana into the Insider Fishing Report photo contest. He won the weekly award, and made the "final four" for a guided trip. He's running second right now, but I was hoping I could beg you guys for some votes? He is #2 on the ballot.
> 
> http://texasinsiderfishingreport.com/photo-contest
> 
> Thanks!


Nicely done!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I'll vote for the fly rod any day. Well done.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool kid. Done


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

doneeee

Isn't microskiff great?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Glad to vote for the junior angler and the buggy whip!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Voted


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Done!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Voted and your sons pic is 100X better!!! I return, all I ask is that you show me how to put my 13 yr old on those fish! Have skiff, will travel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> The dork who's wrist deep in the fishes gills is winning. That can't be allowed to happen.


I’m with you on that...no finger banging the gills of any fish should be allowed. #2 on the fly rod for the win!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Done


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

done


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

This needs to go viral. No way that two gill grabbers and a guy with a peanut dolphin should win this.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Go get some grill meat, come back and you busted 2 hundred- Awesome.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

It's now on my book of faces.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Hell yeah! Just voted... good luck!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

In


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Voted #2. He also has my vote on skills.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Gordon Johnson said:


> It's now on my book of faces.


Thank you so much!


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

If your son doesn't win, there will be riots...

Kidding of course lol (But who knows).


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Voted.

FYI - clear your history and you can vote again!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Done nice fly rod fish bet your a proud father.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Done. Good Luck!!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Voted.
> 
> FYI - clear your history and you can vote again!


You can also vote on multiple devices (phone, computer, tablet, etc)


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Done


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

You guys are amazing. He’s made up almost 100 votes. Only a 20 vote deficit now


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> FYI - clear your history and you can vote again!


True


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Done! Voted on 3 browsers  only 9 votes difference at the moment. Good luck!


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> You guys are amazing. He’s made up almost 100 votes. Only a 20 vote deficit now


Only 6 votes now!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

1 vote!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

And now a 2vote lead!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

20 votes up now. 

If he wins we need a full write up plus pics of the trip


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

+20


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

MatthewAbbott said:


> 20 votes up now.
> 
> If he wins we need a full write up plus pics of the trip


And you will have it. He got a GoPro for Christmas because he wants to start his own YouTube Fishing channel.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Voted several times. Not only is he doing it right, the gill grabbers shouldn't even be in the running


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

And by several I mean 50. Hope the kid crushes it!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I can’t believe this is even close!! Fly rod clenched in teeth and I bet not a one of the others even has the slightest chance of getting a red to eat a fly!! He has to win!!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Done ... nice fish. Congrats. Well deserved


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

Woke up this morning to find the young man up by over 100. Well done.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Voted


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think the microskiff *U*nderground *G*uerrilla *V*oting *N*etwork is working!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

When is the deadline?


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

voted.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

efi2712micro said:


> When is the deadline?


The Deadline is January 9th

Thanks again everyone. He woke up this morning 100 votes in the lead and ran into the bedroom at 7:00 to tell me.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

EasternGlow said:


> voted.


voted and tell the boy congrats on the red-I hope to get one on fly someday-learning to flyfish at 62 will be problematic at best.


----------



## Akwakop (Aug 2, 2017)

Got my vote. Good luck!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Haha, up 151 now! He's killing it.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Eric has my vote. Not easy to chomp on a fly rod and hold that kind of fish. Congratulations


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

There should be no contest!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Our friend the gill grabber has rallied. He added 150 votes in an hour. Lead down to 15 votes!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

On it.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I voted! Good luck!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

My son was voting today. Gill grabber must go down. Sight fishing.....check. Fly rod caught.....check. Fly rod in teeth....check. Youngest contestant.....check. Shouldn’t even be a contest!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I just cast the 600th vote....keep em' comin!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Back to 150 .... my entire family voted at family dinner last night


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I post it on Facebook this morning. You should blow up now for sure.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

voted, good luck


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

efi2712micro said:


> Back to 150 .... my entire family voted at family dinner last night


That’s awesome! Thank you so much.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

The kids got my vote... good luck to him


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I post it on Facebook this morning. You should blow up now for sure.


Right, cause you're SO popular


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

"The Kid" busted a grand! Very kool!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

yobata said:


> Right, cause you're SO popular


Are you my ex wife posing as a microskiffer?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are you my ex wife posing as a microskiffer?


I want the dog and the tv back you cheating bastard! No


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

#2 for the WIN!!! Great pic. Good luck!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Shameless bump.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think you owe those of us who voted a trip when in Texas.

Congrats to your boy on the anticipated victory!


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Vote cast. Heckuva Dad who lets his son risk the coin those braces cost to teeth that rod.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I also let him use my new Ross EvoR Salt, which was almost as much as those braces.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow - 350 vote lead when I voted again a moment ago. Well played!


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Fluff chuckers unite! Great pic!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I feel really bad for Bobby Johnson.

Also, you can cast a new vote every day. Get to it.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> I feel really bad for Bobby Johnson.


I felt bad for him when I saw he posted a picture of a peanut caught on a bent-butt 50.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

Everyday. home Pc. and phone.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Use the “private browsing” feature of your browser when voting... works like a charm! As many time as needed ...


----------



## wrinklestar (May 7, 2015)

Voted!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Last day, and someone is trying to rally. Added about 200 votes since about 6:00 this morning, and he's still going. Guess I know what I'll be doing all day.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Voted Chicago style again this am. Hope his lead holds on!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Voted! Not just because you're a microskiffer, but because he deserves it! Solid fish, caught on the fly, good fish handling... he's a much better angler than I was at his age!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

700 point lead. Somebody got it dialed in.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I've been ballot stuffing like a small town politician since 8:00!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

This thing runs to 11:59 EST tonight.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

i cant believe the peanut dolphin is winning


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Peanut dolphin is in last place. The two guys doing their best to kill two bull Redfish are in second, but they aren't giving up!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Someone is sitting around hitting refresh with their cookies disabled. Time to fight fire with fire. In a chrome browser go to settings and disable cookies and fire at will.

Looks like they are getting about a vote per second. I voted a couple dozen times and I can't keep up.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

damn, dude isn't quitting. He's closed a 700 point gap back down to 150 votes.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

There is no way anyone can keep up with the bot. Someone get some hotkey software and smash these idiots.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Back- I had to go get a battery for the mouse-


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm doing the same thing, JM


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

There is no way. They are running a key bot.


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> There is no way. They are running a key bot.


Either that or one/both of them is sitting at work doing nothing but refreshing and voting again all day long. Kinda like I just did for awhile...


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

damthemainstream said:


> Either that or one/both of them is sitting at work doing nothing but refreshing and voting again all day long. Kinda like I just did for awhile...


Haha same here, been at it for like 20 minutes


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I think he's doing the same thing I'm doing, just having his internet friends pound the keyboards.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Hopefully these turds lunch break is over and we can pound them for the next few hours


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I've got to do a software demo from 2:00 to 3:00 CST, so I'm going to have to leave it it you guys capable hands.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Im refreshing as fast as I can, there is not way they are voting that fast


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

yea, they have to be using software. Over 300 votes in about 3 minutes


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Sorry man I tried as well. Every time I cast a vote the other guy jumps up 3 or 4 votes.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I can't keep up.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> And you will have it. He got a GoPro for Christmas because he wants to start his own YouTube Fishing channel.


You better link us to the channel when it goes up.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

added about 100 of them but not making a dent. I agree, he is on a bot.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey @Bill_Laminack hook this kid up


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Catching up...

Keep voting guys


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm spreading the word...I'll get you some votes


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@DuckNut deficit down to 109. Microskiff is bringing the pain!!


----------



## Saltwater syndicate (Jun 15, 2017)

I just voted brotha! Eric looks like he is in the lead not by much, Fingers crossed your boy gets his deserved charter trip!


----------



## KRohdeIV (Aug 7, 2016)

Loving that every time I vote the tally goes up 3 or 4, keep it up y'all!


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Just voted. Looks like he's ahead by about 400 votes.


----------



## RileyH203 (Jun 28, 2017)

The real question here is what was the criteria for the the final four that allowed that bozo in the cowboy hat into the mix??


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

They did a weekly fan favorite photo contest. I guess he won one week. How he made the finals I don't know. Same goes for the trout pic.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

This is the best thread


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

This is more riviting than the Ala.Ga. game.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I think we broke it.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

It's been stuck on the same numbers for a while now. I think they're on to us, Tex.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

When does it end? Suspense (not to mention my fingers) are killing me!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Midnight tonight


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Up by 2,000 by the looks of it!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh Boy...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like we have a winner! 

Congrats Eric.


----------



## Saltwater syndicate (Jun 15, 2017)

Congrats Eric!!! Enjoy that trip and thank your dad for the awesome dedication!!! Tight lines fellas!!!


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

That was fun.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Well done Eric! Thank your dad! He really stuck with it. What a community too! See you somewhere on the water soon ....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice! Enjoy that trip!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Congrats to the winner! Big thumbs up to Dad, and the rest of you, awesome job all around!!! Great thread.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats Eric. Enjoy your trip and then volunteer to pole your dad around for a day.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Congratulations to Eric! You already have fand for your fishing channel.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

We did it! Just got notification that he won.

Thank you so much to all those that helped.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Also, just to clarify...I'm Eric. My son's name is Christopher.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Way to go kid. Enjoy your trip.

Good luck with your fishing channel and don't forget to thank your father.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats to Christopher then and to dad. Attaboy to both of you.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jmrodandgun said:


> There is no way anyone can keep up with the bot. Someone get some hotkey software and smash these idiots.


The Russian must have been involved.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> The Russian must have been involved.


I heard some of those Russians are avid Duck hunters.......


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

LowHydrogen said:


> I heard some of those Russians are avid Duck hunters.......


I am sure there are lots of Russians who hunt ducks


----------

